# curing for taste and smell



## stoner 420 (Oct 31, 2007)

Hello everyone, i have one plant that i have been waiting on to finish but the other i have already cut down .. my question is on my first plant i hung it for about 4 days then put it in some paper bags for until it was dry then i put it in jars it has now been three weeks and it still smells like hay and tastes like chlorophyll .. how can i dry it ( temps.\ humidity .etc) so i can saver the taste and especially the smell ......

 Thess are both bag seed that came from great smoke .... pls help i need to know before i cut this last one down.......


----------



## jb247 (Oct 31, 2007)

Have you been opening those jars and letting the moisture out and fresh air in? If the buds still seem moist, take everything out of the jar for a few hours, let the bud dry out a bit more, then back into the jars. Hope this helps you out...

Peace...j.b.


----------



## tcbud (Oct 31, 2007)

i have some in jars now....and is strange, i have treated them all the same way, tho the harvest times were a few days apart, there is one plant that continues to smell like hay.....i am hoping that this will change.  i am just imagineing that maybe your temps when drying initially may have been high...the book i read says keep them under 74, which is kinda hard for me when the days are warming up the house and the cooler is no longer on.  So i suspect that the jar the smells of hay has dried to quickly. just my opinion.
good luck to you
tcbud


----------



## stoner 420 (Oct 31, 2007)

thanks for the replys yes i have opened the jars and even took them out a couple of times to dry them more and still the smell did not change i am greatful for the help but am still curious and would like some of the pros advice


----------



## HGB (Oct 31, 2007)

3 weeks isn't long enough to cure proper... open jars once a day for 2 months then seal for good and wait

I cure for a year at least if not more  

link in sig to a how to from DJshorts:hubba:


----------



## Oscar (Nov 1, 2007)

When I have nice long trimmed branches, I stand them in Scotch all night.
The buds stayout of the alcohol, just the stems, like roses in a vase.
In the morning, flip them upside down and cure as usual.
If you've never tried this..........I do it when ever I have booze laying around.
Makes for a sweet, aromatic bud!


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 20, 2009)

HGB said:
			
		

> 3 weeks isn't long enough to cure proper... open jars once a day for 2 months then seal for good and wait
> 
> I cure for a year at least if not more
> 
> link in sig to a how to from DJshorts:hubba:



the longer u cure the better, but 2 months isn't necessary if you don't want to wait. a year would be nice, but im trying to smoke what i grow this year... im sure most people would agree with that.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 21, 2009)

Someone administered oxygen to this geriatric thread! LOL. Imagines market in aged weed, shakes head, anything is possible, change is constant..


----------



## tcbud (Oct 11, 2009)

up there was one of tcbud's first posts.  I never did smoke the stuff that smelled like hay.............someone did tho, somewhere.


----------



## FUM (Oct 13, 2009)

S420,your moving through all the steps (way) to fast. That's why your weed taste like weed. Get your weed back in a dark room, well ventilated. If buds are all trimmed,set them gently on screen(s),turning(gently)when one (1) side appears dry. Haste makes waste. You may save them if they are still damp enough. Duly note, this is what I'd do. Check out others info too.PEACE out.


----------

